# Fox pro hammer jack



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Just bought this. Went out this evening and played with it. No coyotes. Hunting about a 100 acre parcel mostly open with adjoining marsh/woods. Any tips on what/how to use this call? Thx.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Go to youtube and FOXPRONIC and see Al use Foxpros. He will show you lots of tips.

Unlike his videos dont shoot a coyote and then jump up and retrieve it. May be another just around the corner. I suspect he sets longer but dont put it all on the vids.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

After watching a few of the videos i tried again tonight. I saw there was someone hunting on the neighboring property so i didnt hunt where i wanted to. Used the foxcast "dinner bell" but no yotes. Gonna wait till jan.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

The coyote will likely circle downwind on you. They are very difficult to call in. Do a lot of reading up on it. Every failure is likely teaching them something


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

First and foremost always approach your stand wind in your favour and as quiet as possible. Park you vehicle outa of sight if at all possible quietly close doors etc. 
Try starting with coyote calls. Young coyote howls, or female invitation calls. Let the call play for 1-2mins, then mute the caller for 1-2mins, then try a distress call (dying rabbit etc) of some sort for a 1-2 mins, then off the caller for 1-3min, then maybe another distress call for a 1-2min. .... you need to keep your downwind side as open as possible and be constantly watching. Your last call on the caller should be coyote pup distress. If a coyote shows up keep the caller playing, if it hangs up try lowering the volume or changing sounds. Each stand should take 15-20 mins in perfect conditions, 20-30mins if windy or loud conditions. You can wait longer, If snow is deep it can take them time to get there. 

You should be trying for 3-4 calling sets each outing. The more sets you do the better chance of success. 
Once the first one come running in you'll be hooked! 
Good luck


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

CDN1 said:


> First and foremost always approach your stand wind in your favour and as quiet as possible. Park you vehicle outa of sight if at all possible quietly close doors etc.
> Try starting with coyote calls. Young coyote howls, or female invitation calls. Let the call play for 1-2mins, then mute the caller for 1-2mins, then try a distress call (dying rabbit etc) of some sort for a 1-2 mins, then off the caller for 1-3min, then maybe another distress call for a 1-2min. .... you need to keep your downwind side as open as possible and be constantly watching. Your last call on the caller should be coyote pup distress. If a coyote shows up keep the caller playing, if it hangs up try lowering the volume or changing sounds. Each stand should take 15-20 mins in perfect conditions, 20-30mins if windy or loud conditions. You can wait longer, If snow is deep it can take them time to get there.
> 
> You should be trying for 3-4 calling sets each outing. The more sets you do the better chance of success.
> ...


Good advice.

I think everyone's experiences are different and you just need to get out and make as many stands as possible. It's hard to learn anything when you don't get a response, but you'd better key on on what worked when you do. 

I personally don't start with coyote sounds if I think there's a fox in the area.

I make my stands longer than mentioned above. I don't know if it's a MI thing or what, but I've read/heard too many hunters say they've had coyotes come in past the 30 minute mark. It's not that big of a deal for me because I don't have a ton of ground to hunt so sitting a little longer on a set just makes sense. 

I personally have yet to get a reaction from a pup-distress sound. I know I'm in the minority on this (and I still use it as my final sound before packing up) but it just shows how everyone's experiences on stand are different.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

wolverines said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I think everyone's experiences are different and you just need to get out and make as many stands as possible. It's hard to learn anything when you don't get a response, but you'd better key on on what worked when you do.
> 
> ...


Definitely a good call if you think you may be able to call in a fox, start with distress calls (we don't have alot of foxes here) Just to add, start calling volume low if you have good conditions then build to loud. Lots of things to consider. Each stand has its unique elements even the same stand can be different from day to day depending on conditions etc. That is what makes it fun and challenging. Funny most of the coyotes I have taken have come into pup in distress. Best advice take notes when you have success.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

CDN1 said:


> Funny most of the coyotes I have taken have come into pup in distress.


The only thing I can guess is that other hunters in the areas I hunt are using it too and it's just not as effective. Who knows. 

I've had good luck with bird sounds and real subtle rodent sounds. I've recently added some Tony Tebbe sounds to my call. I really like the "Bedtime Stories" sounds he has. They are 6-10 minute "stand long" sounds so you can just focus on scanning. I'm really excited to get out and try them.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

wolverines said:


> The only thing I can guess is that other hunters in the areas I hunt are using it too and it's just not as effective. Who knows.
> 
> I've had good luck with bird sounds and real subtle rodent sounds. I've recently added some Tony Tebbe sounds to my call. I really like the "Bedtime Stories" sounds he has. They are 6-10 minute "stand long" sounds so you can just focus on scanning. I'm really excited to get out and try them.


Now I would like that. But my poor little foxpro spitfire isn't programable. I am having a really hard time dropping the cash to upgrade my e caller. I have some great carver custom hand calls that I work into my calling series with the ecaller. My hunting buddies and my son says it's sound really realistic when I mix in some coyote calls while the foxpro is running.


----------

